# Power Formulas



## rcurras (Jul 7, 2007)

This is a compilation of “power” formulas that I found on the internet. Please, if you find a mistake let me know. I hope that it can help.

RC


----------



## FutureCSE (Jul 7, 2007)

Downloaded. Thanks! :th_rockon:


----------



## odentonpe (Jul 7, 2007)

rcurras said:


> This is a compilation of “power” formulas that I found on the internet. Please, if you find a mistake let me know. I hope that it can help.
> RC



Wow nice summary, i will try to post some of my stuff. I just need to get enoughcourage to go to my basment and get my crate of books which I have not seen since April 15th.

Thanks a lot though.

odentonPEwannabe


----------



## rcurras (Jul 8, 2007)

rcurras said:


> This is a compilation of “power” formulas that I found on the internet. Please, if you find a mistake let me know. I hope that it can help.
> RC


I do not remember who was it, but one of the members posted about some information he/she printed from WIKIPEDIA to help to study for the PE. Based on this idea, I compiled some notes from the mentioned web. I hope that can help.

RC


----------



## jtucker (Jul 13, 2007)

rcurras said:


> I do not remember who was it, but one of the members posted about some information he/she printed from WIKIPEDIA to help to study for the PE. Based on this idea, I compiled some notes from the mentioned web. I hope that can help.
> RC


I too am trying to compile a binder with general information such as this. I'll try and post it upon completion.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jul 13, 2007)

Good job rcurras. That was me that posted about wikipedia, nice compilation. I found it amazing how much info for free is on the net, you just have to spend time because its all spread out and scattered.

You got the good important stuff, I also printed stuff out on DC motors, AC motors, Generators, Lux, Lumens. RS-232, Firewire, TCP/IP, software engineering, etc. I went a llittle overboard I think.

I'll review my favorites and post some of the other sites that I found good info.


----------



## jdd18vm (Jul 15, 2007)

Ive had these as well for a while (dont understand 1/2 of them as yet) I think the can be found at www.bowest.com.au/library/electric.html

The Wikpedia infor looks great, I'll print that when I get to work.

Just a quick thanks to you guys for posting this.

JD


----------



## jdd18vm (Jul 15, 2007)

Ive had these as well for a while (dont understand 1/2 of them as yet) I think the can be found at www.bowest.com.au/library/electric.html

The Wikpedia info looks great, I'll print that when I get to work.

Just a quick thanks to you guys for posting this.

JD


----------

